# Micro-Meshing



## mr drinky (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got some micro mesh in today and polished up a couple of blades that had some funky patina on them. They came out fine, but I am sure there are better ways of using this product.

Does anyone have a preferred micro-mesh brand? Do you use the ones with foam or just sheets? With water? Without? 

Also, do you have a preferred way of polishing? I used some 600 grit paper first and then used an edge trailing method of polishing the blade. 

k.


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 21, 2011)

The micro mesh pads are made for wood,I've used them.I would use wet sandpaper up to 2k,it would save some money.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 21, 2011)

i love micro-mesh pads. i polish in whatever way works.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 22, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> The micro mesh pads are made for wood,I've used them.I would use wet sandpaper up to 2k,it would save some money.


 
I can definitely see the price advantage of using sandpaper, but what if you want to go higher than 2k? 

k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 22, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> The micro mesh pads are made for wood,I've used them.I would use wet sandpaper up to 2k,it would save some money.


 
Same here. You would be better off buying quality automotive paper, like 3M Emperial than micromesh. Micromesh wears out pretty quickly and I really see no point polishing a knife higher than say 1500 grit. You are not going to get a mirror finish akin to a buffing machine, but you will give a steel a shine like it's mirror-polished, yet you will see the scratches and swirls under certain light conditions. 

M


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I could definitely see the swirls and realized I couldn't take it much further. Not that I wanted a mirror finish though. The knife is highly reactive and just wanted to test the product out and have a set on hand. 

Is there a good online vendor that has the whole range of grits for the 3M paper? I see a lot vendors selling bulk packages and places that carry some of the grits but not all. 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

I buy my wet/dry from my local brick-and-mortar Autozone. The one by me carries grits up to 2000.


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 22, 2011)

3m polishing paper up to 6k would be my choice

http://popsupply.bizhosting.com/3m_polishing_paper_50_pack.html


----------



## jwpark (Mar 22, 2011)

I like them a lot better than wet/dry sandpaper because they last way way longer and get up to a finer grit.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 22, 2011)

My auto supplies around here carry up to 2500 grit, which is American grit, so that's pretty dang fine!


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 22, 2011)

check out 3m's polishing paper, up to 6k (2Micron)

http://popsupply.bizhosting.com/3m_polishing_paper_50_pack.html


----------



## festally (Mar 22, 2011)

I get wet/dry sandpaper up to 2k from auto parts stores and 3m micro abrasive film up to .3 micron from http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/ . 

The main problem with polishing a blade is the blade surface itself may not be flat / has high and low areas. Especially if it was done with a grinding wheel. I use stones or sandpaper mounted to flat surface (glass or granite plate) to get the highs and most of the blade surface leveled. It&#8217;s easier for me to see what I doing by first going in one direction and then do the next pass or grit in a different direction. For the really deep valleys, I wrap the paper around a rubber eraser. .3 film gets pretty close to a mirror finish, but you can see swirls if you look at the blade from different angles.


----------



## Line cooked (May 8, 2011)

Someone in this thread mentioned micro mesh is just for wood...they do have a series of pads specific to steel. I believe they have the code or prefix MX...I am waiting for some in the mail and will try to post results...I am new to this all so any additional pointers are appreciated


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2011)

Oh snap! 2 micron 3M paper? Thanks Stephan!


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2011)

Am I the only weirdo who finishes his edges on 2100-2500 grit paper?


----------



## Rottman (May 8, 2011)

Micro mesh uses their own grit rating. MM 1500 equals FEPA P800 (~23 micron) and the MM 12000 (2 micron) corresponds to a JIS 6000 waterstone.


----------

